# What's your town name and why?



## FrostyPaws

I named my new town Eagleton for the Parks and Rec reference. My mothers' towns name is Pawnee.
I named my main town name Shimo, which translates to Frost, which is a reference to my late dog.
Whats yours?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Twilight Town. I honestly didn't intend to name it after anything. It's just the first thing that came to my mind. I hadn't played the Kingdom Hearts series at that time so I didn't realize there was a level called "Twilight Town" in the game. If I could go back in time and change the name I would.


----------



## kikiiii

_i absolutely love parks and rec om g. you are amazing. _

anyways mine is willow because 1. i thought it was pretty 2. it could rly fit well with any type of town. so if i were to change the style of mine or something it would still fit nicely c:


----------



## FrostyPaws

DarkDesertFox said:


> Twilight Town. I honestly didn't intend to name it after anything. It's just the first thing that came to my mind. I hadn't played the Kingdom Hearts series at that time so I didn't realize there was a level called "Twilight Town" in the game. If I could go back in time and change the name I would.



That's cool, I'm a pretty big fan of Kingdom Hearts.



kikiiii said:


> _i absolutely love parks and rec om g. you are amazing. _
> 
> anyways mine is willow because 1. i thought it was pretty 2. it could rly fit well with any type of town. so if i were to change the style of mine or something it would still fit nicely c:



Willow is a pretty name! Sounds like an awesome town.


----------



## CozyKitsune

I have two towns Pinkleaf is my first town. The reason I named it Pinkleaf is because I was going to theme it pink and pretty. I am still working on it but so far its going great! My other town is called Murasaki witch translates to purple in Japanese. I choose it because I thought it sounded pretty and is A LOT more original than Pinkleaf. I am going to theme it fairy-tale but with a dark side to it. So the outside of the town will be fairy tale and pretty peaceful innocent but in the homes they begin to grow darker and darker telling a story.


----------



## spCrossing

Odaiba, mostly because of Digimon Adventure.

That's basically the entire reason why I named my town this way.


----------



## behth

KINGDOM HEARTS AND PARKS AND REC, THIS BOARD IS FULL OF GREATNESS. ♥


----------



## nintendoanna

I asked my dad what it should be and he said "Daisy," Then I that that was stupid (lol) and I thought of Rose but I wanted it to seem like an actual town so I added the 'wood' to Rosewood!


----------



## bigger34

I named mine Eversong because I used to be a huge World of Warcraft fanatic back then.


----------



## ACupOfTea

I named my town Nova because I wanted a unique and pretty name.


----------



## FrostyPaws

nintendoanna said:


> I asked my dad what it should be and he said "Daisy," Then I that that was stupid (lol) and I thought of Rose but I wanted it to seem like an actual town so I added the 'wood' to Rosewood!



Oh gosh, I thought it was a reference to Pretty Little Liars.. hahahaha


----------



## sakurakiki

My town name is Lilycove & I named it after Lilycove City in Pok?mon R/S as it's my favourite gen of Pok?mon games & Lilycove City was my favourite city in the entire game. I also thought it would be such a pretty name for an AC town. (*^-^*)


----------



## Redficasu

Zircon can be a red gem, and I love the color red and Zircon just sounds Awesome!


----------



## inkling

My main town's name is Apraire --- bc its a prairie. At the time I was into reading random american history books...anyways a prairie was an idealized type of place that was really never found/existed. It was just an idea that perpetuated with explorers. My second town name is terra, which means earth. I donno I just like it.


----------



## Shimmer

I named my town Light because it sounds floaty, bright and pretty.


----------



## Moddie

FrostyPaws, I love your town name. 10/10 for using a Parks and Rec reference. 
I named my town Pallet because I'm unoriginal and a Pok?mon dork.


----------



## FrostyPaws

sakurakiki said:


> My town name is Lilycove & I named it after Lilycove City in Pok?mon R/S as it's my favourite gen of Pok?mon games & Lilycove City was my favourite city in the entire game. I also thought it would be such a pretty name for an AC town. (*^-^*)





Moddie said:


> FrostyPaws, I love your town name. 10/10 for using a Parks and Rec reference.
> I named my town Pallet because I'm unoriginal and a Pok?mon dork.



I love Pokemon!


----------



## RisingStar

My original town name was Avalon, just because I liked the name a lot, and then got disappointed by how many other people had chosen that name as well.

But my town now is called Amour. I didn't really know what to call it at first, so I looked around my house for inspiration, and looked down at my pajamas I was wearing, and they said Amour so I was like, yeah that! So that's how that came to be. And just because it means love too. The Town of Love. c:


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988

my town name is midgar, named from the dystopian city in final fantasy 7. it was just the first thing that came to mind when i was asked to put in the town name.


----------



## boujee

Bousou
It means delusional.
Your a mayor running a animal infested town, crazy right?
I just thought it would fit for my mayor wanting to escape to a more, better place, y'know?


----------



## Duzzel

Eventide is an older term that's similar to Dusk.
I thought it was simple and elegant and reflected how I want my town to feel.

A relative of mine wrote a poem titled Eventide about how the day was winding down and families were getting together as the stars started to appear in the sky.
I also plan to update my Dream Address around 5:30 when there's orange and purple in the sky.


----------



## infinikitten

Bastille, for three reasons:

1 - The prison in France
2 - The Rush song "Bastille Day", which I was listening to as I made the town, which is a remake of previous town Honeydew (referencing Rush's "Xanadu")
3 - Bonus reference to the band Bastille, who have some good songs I guess

If I had a second town, I'd have such a hard time naming it though. Rush can only get you through so many towns


----------



## SRS

Mine is named Piptopia, a portmanteau of Pippin (my cat) and utopia. It's a name I've used before in Sim City games and such. In City Folk my town was named Merville, after my other cat, Merry. And of course my cats are named after the hobbits from Lord of the Rings. References upon references.


----------



## tae

my town is incheon, because i thought seoul would be too common and i named my town  incheon because i really think south korea is beautiful. <3


----------



## oswaldies

mine is Sweetown because *sings Candy Candy by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu*


----------



## GumCat

Gum Cat because I was looking for a sequel to my old town name of Toy Dog! With both those names I was just looking for something like overly sweet and silly relating to animal crossing since that's how I play and how I see the game. I also have a huge sweet tooth (to be donated to my town's museum soon, surely).


----------



## cosmic-latte

Latte, honestly just because I thought it was cute >w<


----------



## peppy villager

Honeydew. I just thought it sounded cute...and delicious


----------



## toadsworthy

DarkDesertFox said:


> Twilight Town. I honestly didn't intend to name it after anything. It's just the first thing that came to my mind. I hadn't played the Kingdom Hearts series at that time so I didn't realize there was a level called "Twilight Town" in the game. If I could go back in time and change the name I would.



Paper Mario thousand year door anyone? theres a twilight town there too! its pretty bleak


ANYWAY, mine is purposely named after the shifty town in Skyrim! its my second favorite (Falkreath doesn't fit) but its ironic that a town and game so innocent is named after a town that is so sketchy lol (but falkreath's theme of death would've been more ironic)

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> Bastille, for three reasons:
> 
> 1 - The prison in France
> 2 - The Rush song "Bastille Day", which I was listening to as I made the town, which is a remake of previous town Honeydew (referencing Rush's "Xanadu")
> 3 - Bonus reference to the band Bastille, who have some good songs I guess
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a second town, I'd have such a hard time naming it though. Rush can only get you through so many towns



I always see you on these threads! lol, Bastille should visit Bastille someday


----------



## Mioki

Awww, such nice names on this thread! I named my town Shio. My sister named hers Kosho. They mean pepper and salt in Japanese respectively; it was sort of a joint decision we made.

Honestly I wouldn't have gone with a Japanese name, but since I was naming my mayor Murabito (Villager's name in the Japanese Smash Bros), I figured... Why not?



sailoreamon said:


> mine is Sweetown because *sings Candy Candy by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu*



My town tune is currently Candy Candy. <3


----------



## matcha

mine is soy milk because when i reset i considered making a generic 'kawaii food' town. i also like strawberry soy milk.


----------



## oreo

Milkydew! I had a town I created with the same name before on the Sims 2. 
It brought me magical and nostalgic memories. I was happy to use the name again in ACNL.


----------



## mumax

Omsk. Because it's name on time where I live


----------



## Hoshi

I was watching a few shows when I got the game, one of them was Rinne no Lagrange. Megumi Nakajima sang the OP/ED songs and I'm also a very long time Macross fan, I had a love for her voice. The Town name comes from the second opening track "Marble" and if/when I play another AC game/ACNL town I'll probably use Rinne. I like sticking to my personal themes.


----------



## Jamborenium

My Town's name is Gadzooks because I love that phrase and it's fun to say​


----------



## Psydye

Anthria....because anthros...yeeah.


----------



## starlite

my town name is Starlite!!

I wanted Starlight at first, but there's too many letters in that, lol!
so, I just went with Starlite, haha!!!


----------



## ATotsSpot

Matonia for my main town because that's what my daughters had already named it....lol.  I do like it though.  

My cycle town is called ATotSpot.  If I had it do over, I'd name it Weedville though.


----------



## akabetty

Doldrums for the book The Phantom Tollbooth and Haven for Dragon Age (making a reference without reference, basically)


----------



## Mayor Snowball

Mines named Jager because I wanted a European sounding name and my boyfriend likes Jaegermeister. lol


----------



## Mayor Henk

*Vanitas*, It's latin for emptyness. Like, starting something new out of nothingness. 
Also love it as an Art theme.


----------



## jacey.sunshine

Sunshine  Im a happy person and would love to spread the sunshine xD haha. Used to be Anthea because it sounds pretty!


----------



## Lucykieran

Dufftown!  I wanted to name it hogsmeade but that wouldn't fit.  Dufftown is a city that is mentioned in Harry Potter probably only once.  Sirus Black was spotted there... so um yeah, odd Harry Potter reference I don't even think the Harry Potter fans that visit my town get before they hear my town tune (which is Hedwig's theme).


----------



## 0pizzachu23

My town's name is Mu! It's named after a mythical island of legend!


----------



## sheepie

Rivendell: i'm a huge fan of Lord of the Rings and i thought since i'm making a fairy-like town, it would fit. <:
Larkspur: i like drawing these flowers a lot and it suits my nature-themed town.
Hyde: my cycle town is halloween-themed :3


----------



## Hirosuka

Serenity, which means peaceful/calmed/untroubled..which describes my town and how I expected it to turn out


----------



## Elo

Mine is Virmire, named after the planet from Mass Effect where terrible things happen for your squad. My first town, before I lost the cart, was Horizon, named after the Mass Effect 2 planet where sad stuff happens, haha. I'm debating getting another cart for cycling and naming it after a place from the Dragon Age series (which I haven't decided yet). If you can't tell, I love Bioware games. ^^


----------



## Shika

My town name is Nara, because it's my absolute favourite place in Japan. It's so beautiful and filled with wild deer who taught themselves to bow to you if they want food. My deer villagers are always asking me to get them fruit, so I guess it worked out!


----------



## toadsworthy

akabetty said:


> Doldrums for the book The Phantom Tollbooth and Haven for Dragon Age (making a reference without reference, basically)



I LOVE PHANTOM TOLLBOOTH!


----------



## Sorgatani

My town names aren't as well thought out. 
I have Lancre, which is the name of a tiny mountaintop kingdom in the Ramtops mountain range in DiscWorld.
I also have RainDrop, chosen because it had eight letters and the name sounded good to me. The theme song is as close to 'The Rainbow Connection' as I can get.

My cycling town is called Acacia, a latin name for Wattle, the floral emblem of Australia.


----------



## radcat

pizza--- not after the dumb tumblr blog tho
just after pizza
because pizza is fantastic


----------



## gigi

....


----------



## oiwa

It's Osaka, because I love Japan, and all my previous AC games since Gamecube version I named after Japanese cities


----------



## bloxrocks

golem becuase when i first played it like everyone else here i thoght it was stupid i played it on a firends cartidge with the name gothom when i finaly got ac new leaf i rememerd it wrong and golem became my town name


----------



## Ceewah

I named mine Mistview because it sounds so pretty and relaxing. To me, the feel of that name describes Animal Crossing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have Arryire which means fall, and it's the only town with that name in ACNL, as far as dream addresses go at least, which I LOVE! Makes it way easier to find! And my second town is Salem cause I was going to do a "Hocus Pocus" loosely based town, but since I started it I've moved onto an OTGW theme so I kind of regret my name choice and I like my town too much to reset.


----------



## offing

Hogwarts
Cliche, I know.
Hogwarts has always had a special place in my heart, so why not


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Town. I couldn't think of a name for my town soo I named it town hehe


----------



## animaclrossing

My town name is Palette, I had no ideas so I just got it from chugga.


----------



## Arcticfox5

My town is named Olvine.

Before playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf (my first AC game), I played a lot of pokemon. One of the towns in Pokemon SoulSilver is called Olivine city. I misremembered the name, though, so instead of Olivine it became Olvine. I'm okay with this, though, as it makes the name more original. 

I like the name because it reminds me of the colour green and nature. Olivine is a green gem and it (kinda) has the words olive and vine in it, which are both green. I feel like this really matches my natural and green town, so I'm quite pleased with my impulsive name choice. 

If I had known the town name was gonna play quite a large role in my AC experience, it probably would've taken me ages to come up with a name I could live with. Now I have a name I love.


----------



## Sashataras

1st town: Spartan★        -- I named it that because one of the sports teams mascot is named Spartan (where i live) and i added a star because there was one more spot. I kinda regret it now.

2nd town: Crescent           --- I just like it a lot, its simple and cute since my town is gonna aim for that pink feeling


----------



## pharbro

i named mine mikato bc i just googled like acnl town names haha, i can't remember what i named my original town!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

My second town is named after my cat, Moonbeam, he went missing back in August and I needed something that would somewhat remind me of him and I really like that town, it's perfect


----------



## LostNoob

My old town, Akeley, was just named after where I live.
My new town, Rockfell, is sort of named after 30 Rock, I couldn't fit Rockfella plaza in the name, so I had to cut it down to rockfell, which does sound like a town from some RPG or something.


----------



## Kirindrake

My first town was Windrake, and it's not really after anything; I just came up with it and liked it a lot.  

My new town is Keydrake, changed it just because.  (Though, I kinda regret it now; should've kept true to Windrake since I've discovered I like the name Windrake more. Bleh. Oh well. =/)


----------



## hollowbunnie

I love Eevee so I thought I would name my town after her. So i went ahead and named it Eeville .. Wanting it to be pronounced "Eevee-ville" because I can't change it, I have just accepted the fact that my town name is looks like it's pronounced "Evil" lol.


----------



## pillow bunny

I named my town Haven because I thought it sounded sweet and homely.  I also liked the Silverwing series when I was in like grade two or something.


----------



## Ragdoll

Caelum and Elinia for ACNL, i wanted to make it sound as foresty and magical as possible ^.^
Rosewood for ACWW, because idk
as for my ACGC i named my town I Dunno because i really did not know where i was going and i thought Rover knew lol


----------



## Astro Cake

Kouao, it's the name of a ship I cared about back when I started out.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*My town name is Seacrest. There's an estate in my town called Seacrest and I felt like it summed up what I wanted my AC town to be like - naturally beautiful and humble. Cheesy, but I love it *


----------



## Cheape Arie

When I had to name my town I could only think of some Dutch names (as I am from Holland). There's no way I would give a Dutch name to my village! So I had to think of something.

At time I started playing I was watching Fringe, in that serie there's a lake that's called "Reiden Lake". Simply because I was watching Fringe I knew of that name... it did sound nice, nothing too fancy or some weird transelations (as far as I know).

So I named my town Reiden, nearly two years later I still like that name and I wouldn't change it, even if I could!


----------



## Ramza

I named it Algernon after the band Algernon Cadwallader.


Spoiler










Ironically it got littered with flowers too.


----------



## Soda Fox

I named my most recent town Autumn after my favorite season.


----------



## Hulaette

I named my town Jungle because I used to be a feral child and I lived in the jungle for many years. It's all I have ever known up until 4 years ago. Now seeing plants, leaves, trees etc make me feel comfortable because it reminds me of the jungle, my home.


----------



## Liseli

I named my town Valhalla because it associates with an anime I watch, and a video game that I play. Despite the two different concepts, the world of Valhalla interests me so much due to it. In the anime, the man is willing to turn his beloved city into the battlefield of Valhalla for his pleasure; whereas in a video game, Valhalla is a place where time stood still and the home of gods.


----------



## ashjaed

I'm terrible at coming up with names so I used a town name generator until I found one I liked! I originally picked sumanova because it sounded like a seaside town, then I picked ivywood because it sounded like a nice rainy foresty town!


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie

Mine is named Fuyu, or 冬. <- This is a Kanji character and in Japanese it means winter. Considering my town is winter-themed all year long, the name fits well c:


----------



## Lissly

doomsday/ because in the beginning i was going to make it more of a creepy scary zombie theme. but then i changed my mind. so now my town has a fairytale theme. and its adorably cute so far but... the town name does not fit lol


----------



## noctos

Mine is Noctos! The only reason is because Noctos is my username everywhere. It was originally a variation of Noctis (genitive of Nox = night in latin) I considered calling it both Nox and Noctis but it just felt more comfortable going with Noctos instead. My town's theme will be sanctuary/sleepy forest. It's a bit confusing now that I'm typing it out...


----------



## jack789

my town its called janale due to the people mining.

Servicing Stop


----------



## Bon Bonne

my New Leaf town is Wakeport. 'cause uhhhhhhhhh. I dunno. I'm not good at names, and I don't do themes. Wakeport just sounded good, and it's the name of a place in Mario and Luigi Dream Team. yeah...

my City Folk town is Onett 'cause I played that game not too long after I played EarthBound for the first time... and uhhhhhhhh, yeah.


----------



## tumut

Outset because I was replaying Wind Waker at the time, and it means the start or beginning of something so I thought it was nice.


----------



## the_viper

My town is called Sunspear after the capital of Dorne (Game of Thrones ref)


----------



## Hazelnut

Uh... Avellana is hazelnut, and I like hazelnuts. It's slightly nature-y. Besides, I found a street in Spain named Avellana, so I can name a whole town that, right? 



nintendoanna said:


> I asked my dad what it should be and he said "Daisy," Then I that that was stupid (lol) and I thought of Rose but I wanted it to seem like an actual town so I added the 'wood' to Rosewood!



That's a pretty name.


----------



## Steelfang

I named mine "Solace," and although it's a fairly common word, it _is_ somewhat named after/based off of a place called Solace in a certain fantasy series that a few people might recognize.


----------



## Blue99i

Everest! I always call all my villages by that name, for some reason when I was a kid I was a big fan of Mt. Everest... Yeah it was weird


----------



## kelpy

Pandar..
I used to play WoW ALL THE TIME!
I didn't think about Pandaria (or w/e it's called now) at the time.
It was probably a mental thing. I donno :|


----------



## Matangi

treebury

bc trees


----------



## Nimega

Mitsuki, because it means Monlight in Japanese.


----------



## Decious

Decland, because well, it's my land. That's just how clever I am, lol.


----------



## Level 753 Dork

I named mines Ethereal after a guild I used to run in another game. But, I quit that game so time to keep some memories~.

Aaa- I miss that guild so much.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

'Notlob' is Bolton backwards, it comes from a Monty Python sketch (showing my age here).


----------



## Raffy

Grand? bcus of the town in pokemon

Evergrand?

but that doesnt fit


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

My new town, Mayscore, was named after a town in _The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks_ (or at least in the EU; in the US it's called Whittleton instead). I wanted to make an all-squirrel town for a while, and I couldn't think of names- so I started to go through forest-themed areas I knew of in games, and Mayscore happened to be my first and favourite thought.


----------



## birdetta

Woodfall -- it's a town name in majora's mask because I'm not_ that_ creative, and yet not boring enough to name it kokiri or something like that


----------



## uwuzumakii

My town name is Onett. Earthbound, that's all there is to it.


----------



## jetsetlives

I named mine Atlantis just because I had the song Atlantis by STRFKR stuck in my head at the time. I wish I picked something more creative but I don't wanna restart again


----------



## Nizzy

i named my town BluHaven because blue is my favorite color and i liked the word haven so i put them together


----------



## peachy13

Lamar because there is a place that I go on vacations to with an area called Lamar Valley


----------



## nolifequeen

My town name is Ginoza because that is my favorite character in Psycho-Pass.


----------



## rins

Milfleur because I wanted to use 'Millefleur' but alphabet limit :<
Millefleur is French for 'thousand flowers'. In art, it's a style of decorative background with lots of florals!


----------



## iRonnoc

Brotown, since I have four brothers.


----------



## Lavochain

Tegea, it took me a while to find something unique and I like it.

I love ancient Greek culture and mythology, I especially love the goddesses Persephone (what our daughter will be called) and her mother, Demeter. They were known as 'the bringers of fruit' in Tegea, Arcadia. It seemed fitting and I knew that nobody else were likely to have used it.


----------



## emzybob1

I named my town thatcham after my home town... Not very creative lol


----------



## oswaldies

TARDIS, why wouldn't it be


----------



## Gogoat

mine is tambles, which is what i sometimes call tumblr whenever i'm making fun of it for being a hilariously dysfunctional website. and my first mocking name choice of 'tamblegram' didn't quite fit. ;u;

my last town i named 'bees?' because i thought it was funny. are there bees? we're never quite sure about those bees.


----------



## rabbite

My town is called Cloud. I named it after well, FF7's main character, and liked it a whole lot. And every time I resetted (for a month or so) I used it, and just prefer it. The alternative town name I use is Gravity because of Gravity Falls.


----------



## Daveyx0

Davinton... because I'm really bad at names...


----------



## AkiBear

Gay. Because I'm gay and bad at names. That doesn't really apply to ACNL either. I pretty much name everything that.


----------



## Kanaa

My town name is Kochi because I wanted a really cute name and my mayor's name is Kana bc my real name is Karena but i just cut out the middle bc idk


----------



## LilyACNL

*Leafy*, I didn't have a reason it was pretty much only because when I got the game back in like 2013 (sorry if I'm wrong) I was so excited to play so I wasn't even creative about the name and chose whatever xD.


----------



## MayorCaroo

Ooo I just made my new town and I named it Hamketsu! Hamuketsu meaning hamster butt in Japanese XD...
I'm completely obsessed with hamsters, so my man bought me this book (dedicated to the cuteness of hamster butts) recently which in turn inspired the theme of my new town. 







Planning to get all the hamster villagers into my humble lil Hamketsu village & fill it with adorable things 
Hamlet the jock hamster is also my absolute favorite villager


----------



## allykitty

Charmity because it was the name of my town in Animal Crossing: Wild World 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorCaroo said:


> Ooo I just made my new town and I named it Hamketsu! Hamuketsu meaning hamster butt in Japanese XD...
> I'm completely obsessed with hamsters, so my man bought me this book (dedicated to the cuteness of hamster butts) recently which in turn inspired the theme of my new town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to get all the hamster villagers into my humble lil Hamketsu village & fill it with adorable things
> Hamlet the jock hamster is also my absolute favorite villager



omg that's so cute!


----------



## Chupidun

Mine is 'Tale', from Golden Sun series. Also the meaning of Tale fits perfectly for what a new game on Animal Crossing stands for...


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl, after the town in SA


----------



## Stanley

My village is named Histin. The Gamecube Animal Crossing was my first in the series. & I named the village Histin. I have no clue where the name came from or what inspired it. For WW & CF I named them after places I've lived. For New Leaf I wanted to throwback to my introduction into Animal Crossing. Huzzah.


----------



## Soggyhands

I named my Celadon, named after the city in Kanto. My brother named his town Nuvema, so they match together both being Pokemon-related.


----------



## Nyxia

I named mine Keiros, it's a play on the Japanese word for pathway because Animal Crossing is all about forging your own path.


----------



## Le Ham

Melemia.

I have this workbook I used in middle school that contained a bunch of Latin and Greek root words. I looked through it and found the root words "mel" and "emia." Though I forget which kind of roots they were, Mel is listed as "song" and Emia as "blood." 
So my town name can be interpreted as "Songblood," and its meaning can be interpreted many different ways.


----------



## chuu

I named mine "nowhere". always been a bit snarky towards Rover/the beginning npc


----------



## Chris01

Named my latest town, Dagobah, after the star wars planet  yoda lived there and well I think it sounded like a cool name at the time haha


----------



## Rudy

Rain.
I think it's simple, and I always name my stuff by Rain and such.

I wanted to name my town Vespertine, because that is the name of the process in which plants grow during the night -- and I wanted to have a lively town during the night. Had to give up on that; it isn't as nice as Rain when it comes to the sound of it, and frankly, the name is just too long, lol.


----------



## zestylemons

I named my town Alcoveia because the word "alcove" begins with my initials alc, so then I added "ia" onto the end of it to make it sound a bit better


----------



## Dot

Fluffeda... It bases on the word 'fluffy'. And then I added -da. I live in real life in 'Zeulenroda' a town in Germany. But I don't liked Fluffyda.. so, Fluffeda. xD


----------



## Tremens

Town one is named Kirkwall after the main city in Dragon Age 2, even though its more of a forest town than a dump haha. Named my second town after Megaton in Fallout 3 and It's going to be a wasteland town!


----------



## -Lumi-

My current towns name is Rockwood. Same name that my previous town had, haha. I chose Rockwood because it is a name that I often use for small towns or villages when I write stories. I just like the way it sounds. Plus, it fit in the character limit, which was lovely.


----------



## spiffys

i named my town ukulelei because when i bought animal crossing: new leaf i was really into playing the ukulele and guitar! the "lei" at the end is on purpose because i wanted a name that reminded people of flowers. ^o^


----------



## Holla

My older town that I've had since 2013 is Starbell. I guess it just randomly popped into my head and I thought it was cute since the bells in game (in coin form) have little stars on them hence Starbell.

My newer town is called Moondust. The name is fitting as it's Sailor Moon themed. The exact name came from the original 90's dub of the Sailor Moon anime as after defeating an enemy in one episode Sailor Moon says something like: "You've just been Moon dusted". So I thought Moondust was a cute fitting name.

Also as an added note I realize both my towns have night sky related names with Star and Moon in them. This was actually not done on purpose whatsoever and I later noticed this. ^.^ I've even mixed up saying them before by calling them Moonbell and Stardust (which are also cute names imo.)


----------



## aetherene

It's Etherene. I love the word ethereal, thus, my username is based off of it. However, I don't like aetherene to be spelled as Aetherene, so literally for any place I have to name in a video game, it's always spelled as Etherene. I think it has a better aesthetic.


----------



## Mayor Luff

I named my town Pawville because the game is called Animal Crossing and I wanted my town to have something animal related in the name. I still really like the name, but it was funny because when I started out, only like 2 residents had paws. I didn't realize there would be animals without paws since this is the first Animal Crossing game I played. Oops.


----------



## iFallOutBoy

Palette because of Chuggaaconroy


----------



## Lmaze

Golds Town because it is named after my puppy Goldie. I call her Golds


----------



## BlogDog123

My New Leaf town name was supposed to be Port Town, but it didn't fit. I was attempting to think of a beach-themed name (or at least a tropical one) so I came up with Shoral.


----------



## punkinpie

Veilwood! Because it sounds elfish, and my town is a fantasy theme.


----------



## The Crossing Troll

I named mine hobbiton because i love hobbits o w o


----------



## charmi

Flan, because it is yummy.


----------



## doubleconcerto

Amadeus, for Mozart.


----------



## spaceapple

Mine is Folia - Latin for leaf.


----------



## erikaeliseh

Mine is Tsuki! Tsuki means moon in japanese. I am a really big fan of sailor moon, and in every episode i would pick up on the word tsuki specifically, and i am i fan of the moon in general as well.


----------



## acnlanna

The Crossing Troll said:


> I named mine hobbiton because i love hobbits o w o



That is such a good idea !


----------



## Mycaruba

Gonna make my new town on Tuesday, and I'm going to call it Kauai, which is the Hawaiian island Lilo and Stitch is set on, my favourite movie from when I was younger, plus I've always wanted to go to hawaii :]


----------



## Mints

my town name is Mallow.
basically, i was thinking or marshmallows and the cute villager marshal. i kind of regret it now ono


----------



## lauraplays1

Laverre.
Because Pokemans.


----------



## Zandy

My town name is Moon Bay.  My girlfriend (her username is Rei Parfait on this site) and I really wanted to have pair-ish town names and her town is Sun Cove.  She is the one who thought of 70% of these names, and I really liked them and thought that they were cute and matched our personalities, so we chose them xD.


----------



## unintentional

Rapture, because my mayor's name is Eden ad i wanted to stick with a sorta religious-but-not-really theme (and I couldn't think of anything else.)


----------



## KittybotANI

My first town ACNL was Wisteria, because I thought it sounded like a nice name for a town.  My current one is Laurel, because I didn't want to name it the same thing over again and figured I'd stick with the plant theme (doing so also made it easier to think of one quickly so I could start PLAYING!)

In Gamecube Animal Crossing my town was Awesome.  Yeah.


----------



## Tessie

Mariposa, it means butterfly in spanish, and it sounds nice I think 8)


----------



## PanickingTruffle

For WW, it's Alchemy. After Fullmetal Alchemist, and after Dan Smith(Bastille)'s song.
First one was Duck, after Duck in North Carolina.
Second one was Oakpin. Created after an hour of combining short words. (Oak-tree-, Pine-tree-,)
I was actually considering Poosh, after Doctor Who for this one, 
but it's Infinity, after Infinity on High-Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Alley

Thornsby - I restarted and decided not to make an Abel Township (Zombies Run!) theme town this go round so I wanted something that sounded like a place you might accidentally end up when you're walking through the country. I wanted Thornsbury, but that didn't fit.


----------



## Dunquixote

When I first received _New Leaf_ for Christmas a few years ago, I named my town Outerhev (abbreviated form of Outer Heaven from _Metal Gear_); I was playing a _Metal Gear Solid_ game at the time (I think it was _Peace Walker_) and I was constantly thinking about the game and its storyline.  I only played _New Leaf_ for a few days and then stopped playing it; but back in February or March, I started playing it again, but recreated my town and named it Skyhold, after the headquarters of the Inquisition in_ Dragon Age: Inquisition_. :] I'm a huge fan of the _Dragon Age_ series.


----------



## peterquill

Tokyo. I honestly couldn't think of a better name at the time and I just wanted to start over.


----------



## sushiornot

Mysteria because I wanted to start over, but I kept resetting for Velma because she's my favorite so I picked Mysteria in hopes that she'll appear. Plus, I just like the name Mysteria. Mysteria is Latin for mysteries.


----------



## Sanaki

Tenshi! Sounds like a beautiful Japanese town which is what I'm making.


----------



## Dot

I deleted my old city.
My new means Pilztal. 
That would mean MushroomValley in English.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Joy. My daughters middle name.


----------



## JessSux

Roverton. Because I think Rover is awesome.


----------



## cornimer

Mine is "Beyond" after a song called "Land of Beyond", because I really like that song and it brings back amazing memories.  Plus I though it was a pretty cool town name.


----------



## 3skulls

Mine is Btown because thats what I called my hometown years ago. Back when I thought I was a gangster lol. Oh how dumb I was when I was young.


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

daten, because originally it was going to be paswg-themed and then i kinda gave up.


----------



## davroslek

My main town is named Hamelin after the city of the same name from Ni no Kuni and my secondary town is named Pandora after the Planet where the first two Borderlands games take place. : )


----------



## Celty

My town is named Arcadia; I thought it sounded pretty cool.  Plus I like video games, and games can be affiliated with arcades..._Arcad_ia.  (I just pulled that explanation out of nowhere, I just named my town that because it sounded cool (x )


----------



## GurglingT

Gurgling.
Because I like how it sounds when someone says something gurgles.
I just like the word and meaning and sound of gurgling water. And stuff.


----------



## visibleghost

in city folk it's Village. my sister made that town even though i was the one who played the most lol... idk why she choose it tbh it's kinda sucky

in new leaf it's Cool because idk  i like the word cool, i am cool, i like cool stuff and nothing else came to mind when i made my town.


----------



## Duellym

Jeepton 
Its a Jeep thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## xiaonu

Pinkpaws because pink is my favorite color, neighbors are animals so paws. And it's a tautogram so I thought it sounded cute


----------



## HopeForHyrule

davroslek said:


> My main town is named Hamelin after the city of the same name from Ni no Kuni and my secondary town is named Pandora after the Planet where the first two Borderlands games take place. : )



You have excellent gaming tastes.

I named my first town Balamb because I was bummed Daguerreo was one letter too long. Dunno why...I don't even like Final Fantasy VIII, but FFIX is amazing.

My other town is Bunifrey (big thanks to my fianc? for that one) since I made it as a tribute to my rabbit, Bun Bun, who passed away last year. And I'm also a big Whovian, so Bun Bun + Galifrey = Bunifrey.


----------



## ValerieS10

I name mine Catastic because of my love for cats.


----------



## AidanTheGreat

Konoha, not because I like Naruto but because I thought it would fit since I planned on hiding my village in trees/leaves (which I have now accomplished.


----------



## stinaj68

My towns name is Shire based on the lord of the rings series. My flag is the ring from lord of the rings with a black background. Lord of the rings is my favorite movie series so I just couldn't resist having my town called shire. Maybe for the next game in the series I will name my town Rivendale or maybe even Gotham from the batman series cause I really like batman as well.


----------



## LOLUMAD?

Flowers, I just like flowers. XD


----------



## ItsMilkypink

Tweedy. It's a reference to the street I live on and has always been my town name since WW.


----------



## DinaAzz

Mine is Florence because Italy is my favorite country, and I wish I could go there. And also, I looove how the name so much for a town!


----------



## creamyy

I contemplated mine for longer than I should have. I named my town Rosedale because it's part of the name of the street that I actually live on but I began to notice how sort of common this name was. My second option was to somehow use the second part of the name of the street / suburb I live but unfortunately none of them fit and therefore I chose Rosedale because it was cute.


----------



## Togekid

I named my town Melodia because melody, the word which I named my town after, is derived from the Greek word 'melos' meaning "song." I pictured my town being a happy, upbeat place, when I first made my town, which led to the creation of the name Melodia!


----------



## Durrsly

In my New Leaf town it's 3DVille because I couldn't come up with anything. I regret naming it that but I've spent too much time on it to reset it.
In my GameCube AC town it's Morioh because I'm a huge JoJo's Bizarre Adventure fan and it was the only name I could think of that would fit.


----------



## Luckyislucky

My town's name is Star because my mayor's name and almost all of my usernames for everything is Lucky so Lucky Star and idk it was a good anime


----------



## basilica

Hell, because every time you enter it it says 'Welcome to Hell' and isabelle greets me every day w/ how the weather is in hell


----------



## Katelyn

My town name is Bristol because that's the actual town I live in  Yea, uncreative I know.


----------



## Raviuchiha

Konoha after the village Naruto lives in! (from an anime)


----------



## PrincessSara

Galifrey. even though the correct spelling is Gallifrey there isn't enough spaces >:\ and of course it's after one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen in my life, the home of the Timelords and origin of The Doctor of Doctor Who <3


----------



## kittysan

Skyrim because I played skyrim while waiting for acnl to download.


----------



## Azza

My town is called Arcadia, just because I thought it sounded really futuristic and reminded me of a big city. I really like that name, I'll probably have it in all of my future towns.


----------



## Utsukishi

I named my town Shiri because I've read somewhere that it means 'butt' in Japanese. It was the biggest mistake of my life. I also don't like my layout but I've done far too much in this town to ever reset it. Guess that's why I'm excited for HHD.


----------



## HungryForCereal

Litty. honestly, the word litty just popped into my head and i decided to use it.


----------



## teto

Slumber. I thought of the phrase 'a sleepy town' and that was the first thing in that came to mind. There y'go. Slumber's sleepy.


----------



## derezzed

I named my town Edolas, which is a Fairy Tail reference. Truth be told, my town is nothing like Edolas, since Edolas should be fairy-tale themed yet my town is completely modern instead, but I just chose the name because I like how it sounds, lmao.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

MLGTown,emm...just search "MLG" on YT


----------



## MrFrond

Jetix said:


> MLGTown,emm...just search "MLG" on YT



But what's the story behind the "Weedtown" thing? It's obviously a Snoop thing, but...Is your town full of weeds to match your weed theme? There's so many questions left unanswered!
Anyways!
My town names are Wagstaff and My Mom's
1.) I really like Bob's Burgers, made my mayor after the character Mr. Frond who works at the school...Which is named Wagstaff.
2.) I like Momma's Boys so...They're always at their mom's.


----------



## koaluna

Walnut cause it was the name of the street where I grew up with, but I honestly wish I could change it.


----------



## Burumun

Kouhie because I really like coffee, and I wanted to make it sort of more interesting, so I took the romanized Japanese word (kouhii) and sort of english-ified it because I couldn't stand the way the two i's looked together.


----------



## Neechan

Skyloft, because it was because of Skyward sword and a rpg called Skies of Arcadia Legends (mostly SS)


----------



## alesha

Brigg, I first thought you had to write where you live XD


----------



## monsemania

named my town Madrid, after the beautiful city in Spain because I fell in love with the country and their culture. (I'm also spanish, so haha) 

My towns always had a meaning, in World Wide, City Folk, and of course New Leaf. Because I am away from "home country", I would always name it after that. But when I am in my home country, I would name my town the city I used to live in.


----------



## lilacvomit

Hell. I dont know why exactly, I couldn't think of anything else that was less then 7 letters


----------



## KeAi

KeAi because it means cute in chinese


----------



## meelz_xo

Cinnamon because I love anything with cinnamon XD


----------



## milkday

Rainwood because I love the rain.


----------



## Bellxis

Johto because... Well, I like Pokemon!


----------



## Megan.

Hkville (Hello Kitty Ville).. I'm a little annoyed I didn't call it Sanrio or something but oh well~


----------



## MayorVin

*Ultron* - Because Marvel's Avengers Age of Ultron came out, and went to the Premier (met pretty much half the cast!) and I Love my marvel films. xD

*Jurassic* - Becasue I love the Jurassic Park/World films


----------



## Karminny

Corinth, bc I like Greek culture


----------



## supercataleena

Liptonia, because Dr.Pepper doesn't make into a very seamless town name like Lipton does. I am so proud of Liptonia. <3 Plus it's my second favorite tea! I don't mean the bottled crap, but the restaurant crap. I love the Lipton tea at restaurants!!


----------



## Athera

Jupiter, because of the size and gas within it's atmosphere.


----------



## Squidward

Morheim, because it's my favourite town in another game.


----------



## mitzelflx

Atlantis because I love ocean themed things lol


----------



## cinamomo

Candymon bc my sis suggested it and it's qt :')


----------



## aericell

Kapukeki because cupcake


----------



## Araie

I have named my town "Unmei", which means "destiny" in Japanese. Why that though, you ask? First of all, your town can be whatever you WANT it to be. I don't think I have to say much more on that one. Second of all, I thought it sounded very unique and beautiful and it fit the character limit, so I went ahead and used it.


----------



## Knopekin

FrostyPaws said:


> I named my new town Eagleton for the Parks and Rec reference. My mothers' towns name is Pawnee.





kikiiii said:


> _i absolutely love parks and rec om g. you are amazing. _





behth said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS AND PARKS AND REC, THIS BOARD IS FULL OF GREATNESS. ♥





Moddie said:


> FrostyPaws, I love your town name. 10/10 for using a Parks and Rec reference.



*takes furious notes on all the cool P&R people*

My town's called Pawnee 'cause I'm a huge nerd, and I named my mayor Knopekin after Leslie ('kin' partly because it sounds cute and Animal Crossing-y, also because 'Knopekins' is a portmanteau of Leslie and Ann's surnames and I massively ship them like the trash I am).

My other town's on a Yotsuba theme and is called Koiwai (Yotsuba's surname) with mayor Ena. There are lots of four-leaf clovers in the town


----------



## Twisterheart

My town is named Mineola, because that's what my City Folk town was called. Animal Crossing just doesn't feel the same to me if my town is named something other than Mineola.


----------



## Feyre

Erilea, got it from the throne of glass series


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Lua, which means moon in english but I prefer the portuguese word. Sounds mysterious.


----------



## milkday

It means moon in English? Moon just means moon in English...


----------



## Lady_Rae

I named my town StarPort. Why is easy. I love stars! And i live on the east coast of the USA.. So I have a connection with boats and such.. Like a port city.


----------



## Kekky

Orion for Orion's Belt. My town has a bit of a space theme going on.


----------



## Zombie_Girl

*Magnolia* because I love Fairy Tail (Anime) and that is the town where the guild is. ^_^


----------



## Two-Face

It's Gotham because I'm a big fan of Batman.


----------



## KantoKraze

Equinox for my space themed town! and Ahoge for something about dangan ronpa. I wanted to be original, haha


----------



## Kristen

mitzelflx said:


> Atlantis because I love ocean themed things lol



ayy my second town is named Atlantis too

partly bc of stargate atlantis
partly bc of banjo-tooie


----------



## mintellect

Startown, my first town.. Was just the first thing I came up with.
When I first pictured what  Heaven, my main town would look like I imagined it to have sky patterns and stars and things. Now Heaven is just a pretty town, but I still think the name fits a little.
Moonview is city themed. I got Moonview from Moonview Highway, a course in Mario Kart Wii, which takes place in a city.
Rosedawn was just a pretty name I thought of.
Meadow, my Wild World town, was named because I imagined it being flower themed and all my human residents are named after flowers, and flowers are in a meadow.
As for right now I haven't played the game in months, so there's really no flowers.


----------



## yoyo98

My town name is PARTY!!! because.... Well, when I got the game, I honestly had no clue what to name my town. XD


----------



## bellex

Sparkle! Was my first name in Wild World and I had little stars on either side, and it's stuck with me for every game ever since!


----------



## PrincessPenny

La Luna means 'the moon' in English. I just love the name...


----------



## tearypastel

mine's meadow because i wanted my town to sorta look like a meadow. like the villagers to be ones you would find in a meadow. i'm getting there!


----------



## ZetaFunction

My town is called Lucanosa...... and I honestly don't know why exactly I chose it.  I remember when I named it, I was gonna try to name it after town in Pokemon, Lacunosa, but I forgot what it was called so the closest I could remember was Lucanosa.  LOL I swapped the 'u' and the 'a', since I didn't have the internet to remind me, plus I thought I was right.
I personally don't mind it at all though, since it's a super unique town name I've not ever seen before, so I'm glad I chose it!


----------



## Moose716

Sunny Because its always sunny. And its mascot is a sunflower


----------



## MaryOldacre

AcePlace, because I'm asexual and proud~


----------



## Brobasaur

I always name it Lindblum after the town in Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## remiaphasia

Mine are Icecrown and Dalaran because those are two of my favorite places in regions on my favorite continent (Northrend, World of Warcraft).


----------



## GalacticGhost

Lumatown, because Lumas are adorable. >w<


----------



## Envy

The vast majority of my AC towns have been named Lawrence, because I always really wanted to go to the University of Kansas, and it's in Lawrence, Kansas.


----------



## ACWWGal2012

my ACNL towns are New York and LasVegas. New York is in honor of CSI: NY that was cancelled and in honor of the older episodes of Futurama that were so funny. LasVegas is in honor of the older episodes of CSI that were so much better then the latest stuff.


----------



## Llunavale

Eloween here...not sure why, it's some sort of mishmash of Elowen and Hallowe'en I guess, why those two things in particular though is anyone's guess


----------



## Crash

Kinsale. It's a small village in Ireland and I fell in love with it after seeing photos of it somewhere. I don't even remember where I first saw them now that I'm thinking of it. But I love the way it sounds too.​


----------



## crimsontadpoles

Bigtree since you plant a tree at the start of AC:NL, which grows to be big.


----------



## Halloqueen

My main town is named Haunton. It's a horror town and it's a bit hard to come up with names that fit with so few letters available. I chose it because it sounds like haunting and -ton is sometimes used at the end of location names instead of town.


----------



## EloquentElixir

Mines is Named Shiroba because of DMMD, although I have no DMMD (Beware if you want to look this up, it's NSFW) characters in my town lol, they're all Haikyuu! characters


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

My town name is Alterra, because it's name of my OCs' homeland. :3


----------



## alicerulez

My town name is Fiore because i love the manga Fairy Tail and the whole story takes place in there c:


----------



## lindseynewleaf

I love reading about your town names! 

I named my town Wisteria, because my favorite crayon is called "Wisteria". It's a really soft purple and it's beautiful. Also, a street where Harry Potter lives in the summer time is called "Wisteria Way". I've always just thought the word was really beautiful. Plus, I love Harry Potter!  


I've had other town names, too. I had Sherman (Which is where I grew up.) and Hogsmead (Harry Potter again.). I can't remember what I named my ACCF town.


----------



## Jill

I named mine Haven, because I'm a huge Stephen King fan and because I couldn't fit Middlebrook (which is the name of the town where all of my short stories take place- because I'm lame I like having one town that I created be the scene of EVERYTHING.)


----------



## MaryOldacre

I'm asexual as heck, and I love cutesy, rhyming names, so I named mine AcePlace, and my town flag is the asexual flag with a slice of cake on it, which is a symbol of the asexual community. CX


----------



## Nightmares

Cocobean
Because my dog is called Cocoa (or Beanie) and she's awesome xD 
The 'a' is missing because ONLY 8 CHARACTERS ARE ALLOWED


----------



## GuyWithThePie

Skyworld. I just came up with it randomly when I started playing Wild World, and it's stuck since. Thinking of naming my next town something different for the next game though.


----------



## MayorSammy!

I named my Town after my favorite flower!


----------



## dizzy bone

My first town name is called Kenka, which means quarrel or fight in Japanese. It's also a bar I used to live close to in the East Village when I lived in NYC. I made my town the night I got back from that bar and it's the first thing that came to mind. I originally wanted to fill it with crankies but I ended up with a more even distribution of villagers. It's kind of Japanese-themed but my houses don't really have a theme. 

My second town is Suspiria, named after my favourite horror movie by Dario Argento. I'm going to make one part of the town fairytale/modern and the other part foresty and witchy. I'm going to try and make all the paths so they resemble stuff from the movie and hopefully get round to designing the houses similarly (I always lose interest around the home designing part because I get too overwhelmed :<)


----------



## Talonwhisker

My town is named Hell, which has along story behind it. Basically, the gist of it is there's an inside joke in my friend group where whenever anything bad happens we go "welcome to hell!" and I wanted my town to commemorate our stupidity aha


----------



## almyki

I named my first NL town RGB, for Red Green Blue.  I thought as someone into graphic design, RGB was kind of unique as a town name, and I'd have three PCs each themed after one color.  Man, that was stupid.  When I came back to my game recently, I realized I hated that name.

My new town is named Ar?ma.  It was one of the first ideas I came up with, trying to think of simple words and town names that I liked the sound of.  But I didn't want another mistake, so I spent another couple hours with an online thesaurus and a notebook brainstorming other ideas first.  I really liked the idea of something scent-based though, because I feel like the sense of smell is underappreciated.  I like that aroma can reference flowers, food, and atmosphere, and it's a simple word too.  I didn't want anything too long or complex.

I added the little v accent to the o because apparently that's what they use for the French word, arome, and the name of my mayor has a similar accent in one of their letters.  So they kind of match?  Hahaha, I don't know.

Ali


----------



## crystalmilktea

Milk Tea because I wanted there to be a Milk Tea Museum *v* basically I saw tons of screencaps of people naming their towns strange things so the Museum would be named funny, so I chose something cute that I like! :3


----------



## oranje

Oranje because I love oranges/the color orange and wanted to be fancy. :') Turns out that lots of people think I'm dutch because that's orange in their language?  My second town is Hillwood because it's Hey Arnold themed and that's the name of the city the cartoons takes place in.


----------



## Chris01

My Newest town is called Ironhill, because I like to believe in another life my character is descended from dwarves and I also took inspiration from The Hobbit movies haha!


----------



## pafupafu

Everton. It sounds whimsical.


----------



## gem83

Tadfield, after the town in my fave book, Good Omens. My mayor is named after one of the characters.


----------



## gem83

Idk why my sig disappeared up there but it did, whoops.


----------



## Nymshi

My town's name is Belhaven.  Or Bell's Haven.  It's just coincidence that one of my go-to character names happens to be a currency.  And I see that little town as a kind of safe haven, which also works double as the name for a port town.  Plus Bell also means beauty, or could reference the actual bell that chimes out the hours.  There's lots of possible little meanings to the name if I stop to think about it, which I really like.


----------



## Flowerchild

Lorrelai it's a misspelling of the main girls in Gilmore Girls because I love that show and Star Hollows didn't fit


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Pandora , because i love borderlands and work where we sell pandora jewelry.


----------



## RainCrossing

Lilymoor because I love lilies and moors and they both sound great!


----------



## Dorian

My older town is Cocoplum. I was looking for flower and plant names and this one just struck me as ideal. My newer town is Paradise, named after my favorite cult film of the seventies, Phantom of the Paradise.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I named my town Pripyat, where the Chernobyl nuclear disaster happened. I even created my town on April 26. (It happened on April 26, 1986.) However, my town is _not_ a ghost town!


----------



## mayortash

My town name is Laputa after the Studio Ghibli movie "Laputa: Castle In The Sky". Love that movie and a big Studio Ghibli fan. I even custom made my town flag to be the pendant that she wears.


----------



## visibleghost

cool because i am cool
dripple because it sounded kind of foresty and dripping like water n stuff


----------



## CrossAnimal

My town is called Bolton due to a lack of planning on my part. Maybe a little panic too.


----------



## shivarr

In named my town Bishop (I know kinda basic) after  a real town/city I've been to IRL


----------



## Rabirin

My town is called Mori because it means forest in japanese, and I plan on making my town forest themed.


----------



## Jovi

My old town was _Isles_ cause I used to think of the towns as little islands connected by a massive train track, still believe that. With my resent reset I've gone with the name _Equinox_. There is no real meaning behind it, just really enjoyed the word and name. Plus, I've never actually seen a town with the name before. x3​


----------



## SkyDragneel77

Magnolia. Huge Fairy Tail fan, felt perfect as it's the guilds home town ... My old town was Hyrule before the save got destroyed in system transfer (sob). When creating my town, I kept reseting until I found the plaza in the south like Southgate Park.


----------



## Wishii

i have 2 towns
Rosewood:_ conforming _
Popcorn: I thought the town name 'Popcorn' from 'Popcorn Cycling' was super adorable so I stole it >:3


----------



## AC Clara

Dewdrop. It's terribly UNoriginal but I couldn't think of anything else. But it sounds ok so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Cailey

I have two, latt? & frapp? bc coffee is my life ; u ;


----------



## CuriousCharli

Mine is Aladine because Robin Williams died the week i got the game (i think i got it on the Monday after)..he played the genie in Aladdin, i had a brain fart and couldn't spell then i looked it up and was like "better not, copy right issues." My town is full of sentimental things through my life but Robin was in a lot of movies i use to watch, i felt i needed to say thank you and dedicate it to him. That and i couldn't think of anything else at the time lol.


----------



## scartwright

My town name is a combination of two things I was quite obsessed with, at the time.

First the *Drem*ora of the Elder Scrolls games, I played a dremora summoner in Skyrim and their voices just cracked me up. "_I SMELL WEAKNESS!..._"

Second, at the time I was binge watching a TV show called Farscape, it involves a space crew who are living aboard an organic living ship known as *Moya*.


Ta-daaa: *Dremoya*


----------



## Romaki

I named mine after my hometown.


----------



## King Dorado

Hooptown, bc the plan was to have a basketball theme.  so far, uh, there's a basketball hoop in the mayor's house, and that's about it...


----------



## manderlynn

Colby, based off of the beach town in Sarah Dessen novels. She's one of my favorite authors!


----------



## tae

incheon, based off a  major city in south korea, which i plan to visit within the next few years for work.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mauville based off Mauville city in the Hoenn region. In ORAS there is a tower called the Square tower in the middle of the city and there is a square tower in NL so why not have it?!


----------



## alesha

Brigg- back in 2013, I thought you had to put where you live

My brother's-lego vil- he likes lego and we couldn't put 'le' on the end

My cousin's-moshi, frozen and ellie- she liked moshi monsters and frozen, and she is Ellie.


----------



## Panduhh

I have 3 towns
*Woodbury* because walking dead <3
*Disaster *because it's my cycling town atm, once i get all my dreamies and am happy with  both main towns it will become my third real town. But for now, it's usually a disaster.
*Nirn *because Elder scrolls. That is the planet they live on. I'm a huge TES fan.


----------



## TaroTanaka

My town is named Usagi because it references an OC I have and I also just really love bunnies x'D


----------



## radioloves

My town name is Poopalis lools, poopa from watching lets be cops, one of the characters name was poopa I think.. I might have mistaken though xD so then the lis came from a game app then ta daa... poopalis xD merely just for fun :]]]]


----------



## Shawna

I named my town *Love*, because it goes with my theme, which is associated with love, hearts, and Valentine's Day.
I'm still kinda getting started.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I have two, Trinmel and Buchanan. 

 Trinmel; a combination between my friends name and my name (we plan on splitting our choice of villagers so we both get 5 dreamies and yeah it's great)

 Buchanan; the middle name of my favorite Marvel characters besides Steve Rogers-- "James Buchanan (Bucky) Barnes" and Buchanan just sounds really heavenly to me~ <33


----------



## Chris01

my town is named Corwen as its a town that is really close to the town my gran lives it, I would have called it the place my gran lives in, but I couldn't fit in


----------



## Charcolor

aoki. i literally just named my town after a vocaloid.

i don't even like aoki lapis that much


----------



## Ghiraher

_*I named my town Skyloft, because of the village in the sky in Zelda: Skyward Sword. I usually dress up as Link, and have triforces, master swords, and other Zelda-themed stuff in my house ~ *_


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

ADCity because I'm a brony and proud of it and Apple Jack and Rainbow Dash are my favorite shipping pair.


----------



## otomatoe

I named my town after someone who bought me the ACNL copy, it's an extra way to show my gratitude lol


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

That was nice of that person to buy you the game.


----------



## Bananas

Grill bc qt x


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Nice I do like the name you picked for your town.


----------



## Viena

Acrewood, because.. well it's pretty self explanatory xD 

Disney is love <3


----------



## Brain.Boy

My town's name is Alle. No real reason in particular, because I felt pressured. I wanted something simple. But now instead of pronouncing it like "AH-lay", my friends pronounce it "All-E" or just "all". But I love my town none the less <3


----------



## lucitine

My towns name is Weeson.....

Because I was making fun of my boyfriends name hahahahaha..

He hates my town


----------



## taugeeee

My town name is just Home...........


----------



## Ankokuflare

It took me an at least an hour to come up with something that didn't make me cringe. First the word unity popped into my head, but I felt the name was over used in guilds from past MMOs. After that I searched up some similar a words and eventually came across the word Coalesce. I thought the word sounded divine. Thus coalesce was formed in this cartridge.


----------



## Wrathie83

Viena said:


> Acrewood, because.. well it's pretty self explanatory xD
> 
> Disney is love <3


Mine too! Winnie the pooh rules!


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Yes I love Disney as well.


----------



## glow

Arcadia: home of the Greek God Pan, God of the wild. I want my town to be like an enchanted forest, that you can kinda get lost in.


----------



## freqrexy

Much like Hopetown in WW reflected my life as a student in the middle of Liverpool and my hopes for the future, Fenomena reflects my increasingly insane character and my yearning for the past.  That, and I just so happen to be a huge fan of Crash Bandicoot. <3


----------



## Minerva

Lilycove; I named it after the pokemon city because I wanted a nature/flower like name that sounds nice.


----------



## Blueskyy

I named it after my real town name because I didn't feel like thinking about it much.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Nice name since I'm a Pokemon fan.


----------



## PastelPrincess

Asteri because it means star in Greek and I'm not very creative


----------



## eleanorshock

Yomiyama..... at the time I was obsessed with this anime called Another.. and I named my town after the city in the show.


----------

